

Ask HN: Seen any interesting NLP links? - haliax

Dear HN,<p>I've been doing some reading on natural language technologies -- and it seems like there's a huge amount of potential there! Have you seen any killer apps?
======
randliu
There's several companies working on sentiment analysis. The NYT had a
roundup:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/24/technology/internet/24emot...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/24/technology/internet/24emotion.html)

Backtype is a YC company that probably does some NLP stuff on the backend.
<http://www.backtype.com/>

Also, Powerset and Wolfram Alpha.

The most obvious killer app is sentiment analysis applied to product reviews.
Overall I don't feel like NLP has game-changing applications yet since good
data is structured data. The research is in place, though.

